# Just Got Another Dometic Recall Letter



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure why but I just received another recall letter from Keystone about the Dometic refrigerator recall. It's identical to the last one so I'm just going to ignore it. Any body else get a second letter?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Another letter?? I never received anything from anyone...









Thank goodness for Outbackers...I would never have known there was a recall


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

SoCalOutback said:


> Not sure why but I just received another recall letter from Keystone about the Dometic refrigerator recall. It's identical to the last one so I'm just going to ignore it. Any body else get a second letter?


I just got my first letter today today. So guess I will have to get it done now. Now if I can find someone local to do it.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Yes. We got a second letter last week. I threw it away.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I aint even got the first one.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't seem to find the thread, anyone know how to check if yours is on the recal list?


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Got my first one on Friday, checked the numbers and sure enough our fridge model and serial number were on it. Called local dealership and they stated it would take 20 to 30 minutes. Now I just got to find the time to bring it in. I'm happy that I won't have to drop it off and leave it overnight, but was hoping for a mobile service close by. Take care and good luck.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We got our second one today also. They told us we shouldn't be using our fridge. Of course we have been using it with no problems. We'll check into in soon. But we aren't too concerned.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

having_fun said:


> I can't seem to find the thread, anyone know how to check if yours is on the recal list?


Here it is! http://www2.dometicusa.com/recall.php" target="_blank">Dometic Recall</a> Good luck!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

First letter today


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> First letter today


Same here. Now I have to get out my secret decoder ring and decipher whether my fridge is in the group that was bad....


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

For the original recall they put on a little doodad (can't remember what it is called). For the expanded recall, they added a heat-shield sort of thing.

Sorry, not very technical...but it seemed to be two different fixes.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I never got a letter either. So, after seeing the thread here I went to our fridge, got the numbers, and called Dometic. My fridge was NOT a part of the recall...
Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We got a second letter 3 or 4 months ago. I wonder if they didn't get the response they were looking for from the first round of letters.

Mike


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

I finially got the letter the other day, but I've already had my dealer take care of it.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I called a local RV repair/campground to do mine (no letter yet and he's as close as any dealership) and he had already closed up for the winter and was in Arizona. He asked if I would like him to send me the kit and I could do it myself....he knows I'm handy as I re-engineered my battery box area in the fiver last spring and switched over to two 6V batteries.

While waiting for the parts to arrive, what did I get in the mail ???? My first recall letter, of course. I'm guessing those that didn't get letters....your dealer didn't register you as the owner for the appliances, but just guessing.

If anyone's interested in doing the recall themselves vs. hauling the OB in to a dealer, PM me and I'll see if he'll do the same for others and then put you in touch with him.

P.S. haven't installed mine yet, but plan to in the next week b4 next trip.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I never got a letter about the recall, but I brought in my trailer couple weeks ago to get fixed. They installed the kit which included a big piece of metal around it and called it a "heat shield".

Kos


----------



## roughing.it (Jun 18, 2007)

We just got the letter last week and now my brother is trying to find someone in the Mobile area that will do the work. Anyone know if Camping World will honor the recall?

It's funny, before we bought the TT, it sat on the dealers lot for over six months during the recall and they







never raised a finger.

Thanks


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We got our first letter today, but I had it fixed back in May....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

SoCalOutback said:


> Not sure why but I just received another recall letter from Keystone about the Dometic refrigerator recall. It's identical to the last one so I'm just going to ignore it. Any body else get a second letter?


Yup - just got our letter yesterday.

-CC


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well from what I can see the mod is just some panels to shield the trailer from a fire if there is one and not a real fix. So I just lined the inside the box ares with aluminum foil, the heave duty stuff and called it a day.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We got our letter from KEYSTONE last week. We had to laugh and filed it in the Outback records. pcm


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We got ours fixed in June 008. Just got a second letter today. I was wondering if it were the same thing or not.

Linda


----------

